# ISDN Sicherheitspaket der Telekom



## technofreak (8 November 2002)

@alle Telekom Kunden

Wie wahrscheinlich viele wissen, gibt es die Möglichkeit die "gefährlichen" Nummern
 wie z.B 0190xx für einen Einmalbetrag von 7.73 Euro zu sperren. Dadurch legt man sich aber fest
 und kann nur durch zusätzliche Kosten und Wartezeiten an den Einstellungen dieser Sperre etwas ändern.

Gut versteckt, damit ja kein Kunde auf die Idee kommt, diesen Service zu nutzen, gibt es aber die
variable Zugangskontrolle in einem Zusatz mit dem Namen "Sicherheitspaket" .
Das besondere an diesem Paket ist, daß zwischen einer Blacklist und einer Whitelist gewählt werden kann, 
deren Einträge jederzeit per ISDN-Telefon, das die Keypad Funktionalität unterstützt oder
  On-Line  geändert werden können. (je 10 Einträge , die On-Line abgefragt werden können.) 

Die Vorteile sind:
Variable jederzeit änderbare Zugangsnummern in der Whitelist 
oder Sperrnummern in der Blacklist.
Die Whitelist ist , genau wie in einer TK Anlage oder z.B. in dem Dialer-Blocker von Conrad, weitaus sicherer 
als die Blacklist, weil nur die von dem User erlaubten Nummern freigegeben sind.
 Die Sperre läßt sich temporär deaktivieren.



			
				 T-ISDN FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Einrichtung des Sicherheitspaketes werden aus technischen Gründen
> gegebenenfalls eingerichtete feste Sperren aufgehoben.
> 
> Die Kosten der Nutzung betragen nur 1,99 EUR monatlich.
> ...



Bedienungsanleitung unter:

http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/t-isdn-bed.pdf

Weitere Infos unter :

http://www.telekom.de/dtag/ipl2/cda/mrt/0,15189,0140129435111000014142811,00.html


Auf FAQ gehen und als Suchbegriff Sicherheitspaket eingeben , 
dann bekommt man eine übersichtliche Beschreibung der Schutzmöglichkeiten
Achtung! es geht immer nur  zu einem Zeitpunkt eine von den zwei Möglichkeiten: Whitelist oder !! Blacklist 

Wer dieses Paket haben möchte, sollte sich diese On-Line Hinweise ausdrucken und beim T-Punkt vorlegen 
oder den geschulten  Mitarbeitern der 0800 Nummer vorlesen! 

Gruß
Tf 

(PS: df, ich bin kein DTAG Fan geworden , aber man muß das Beste draus machen  )


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2002)

Hallo,

es gibt eine  interessante Frage: Was ist wenn einer unserer Freunde meint , einen User abzocken zu 
können/müssen und es wird eine Nummer angegeben, die zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt vom User 
gesperrrt , bzw nicht freigegeben war,
gibt es bei der DTAG Logfiles, die die jeweiligen Sperren bzw, Zugänge belegen?
Sprich, wie kann der User im Ernstfall beweisen , daß der Zugang nicht stattfinden konnte.
Wenn das nicht gewährleistet ist, kann man diesen Schutz vergessen! 

Ich werde mal versuchen , darüber eine Info zu bekommen, aber ......... :-? 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Heiko (9 November 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es bei der DTAG Logfiles, die die jeweiligen Sperren bzw, Zugänge belegen?


Nach meiner Auskunft (ich hab das mal angefragt) wird da nichts protokolliert.


----------



## technofreak (9 November 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meiner Auskunft (ich hab das mal angefragt) wird da nichts protokolliert.


Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum die Telekom diese Option so schamhaft 
in der hintersten Ecke anbietet  :unzufrieden:


----------



## Rahmat (27 April 2005)

Hi @ all,

ein schon etwas älterer Eintrag, ist bei mir aber gerade jetzt aktuell geworden.

Bei einer Tarifumstellung auf einen neuen ISDN-Tarif ist bei mir aus "technischen Gründen" die 0190-Sperre rausgeflogen.
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, was ein Tarif mit einer 0190-Sperre zu tun  hat... ????? Aber lassen wir dies einmal dahingestellt .....

Obigen Dienst gibt es im übrigen jetzt kostenlos.  Ich denke mal, dass die t-com eins vor die Birne geknallt bekommen hat, dass sie nicht gleichzeitig mit 0190-Nummern abzocken kann und dann für Gegenmaßnahmen auch noch monatlich zur Kasse bittet.

Haken bei dem Ganzen ist  das Keypadfähige Telefon. Wer das nicht hat ....
O.K. Dafür kann man das Ganze jetzt über mei-t-com bei der t-com selber online regeln, aber dafür muß man Einrichtungsgebühren einmalig bezahlen und zusätzlich monatliche Gebühren. und das alles für einen Dienst, den ich vor der Tarifumstellung schon längst bezahlt habe.

Sehe ich irgendwie nicht ganz ein.

Nächste Idee ein keypadfähiges Software-Telefon z.B. unter:

www.akademie.de

Aber auch hier: Erst mal zahlen und wer weiß, ob's dann auch funktioniert.
Und wie gesagt, sehe ich eigentlich nicht ein.

Nächste Idee: T-Punkt-laden und von dort alles machen, für 10 Rufnummern, Pin einrichten Sperre einrichten, .... die werden sich freuen ...

=================

Also zusammengefaßt:
Ich möchte meine 0190-Sperre wieder, möchte mir kein Keypadfähiges Telefon kaufen, kenne niemand, der ein soplches hat und möchte dafür eigentlich auch nichts bezahlen (Prinzip: 1. schon gehabt, 2. Gleichberechtigung, 3. überhaupt) vor allem keine hohen Gebühren und keine monatlichen Gebühren.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit obigem Softwaretelefon? Hat jemans anderweitige Erfahrungen oder Lösungsansätze.

Vielleicht wurde es ja auch schon diskutiert, aber unter Keypad habe ich nur diesen Thread gefunden.

Im voraus bereits besten Dank und Grüße an alle, die mich noch kennen.

  Rahmat  

P.S. Weiteres Manko ist natürlich noch die oben beschriebene, auf den Kunden abgewälzte Beweislast, bei der Variablen Sperre.


----------



## technofreak (27 April 2005)

Hi Rahmat,

läßt du auch mal wieder blicken  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96377#96377

unabhängig vom Keypad-Phone, das ich noch nie gesehen habe, das IMHO entscheidende
Manko  ist immer noch das Fehlen von Logfiles. Damit ist der Nachweis, ob eine Nummer gesperrt war, 
im Streitfall nicht zu führen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96398#96398

Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (27 April 2005)

Hi TF,

die Beweislast ist das eine, das andere aber, dass ich selbst wenn ich dieses Manko in Kauf nehme (ich glaube es machen zu können, da ich zusätzlich noch eine Sperre in der Telefonanlage habe, und dass 2 unabhängige Systeme ausfallen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich), ich kann die Sperre überhaupt nicht einrichten !!!!!

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (28 April 2005)

So, Problem anderweitig gelöst:

Der Fehler liegt eigentlich in folgendem Sachverhallt: "Früher" waren bei mir die festen Rufnummernsperren bei der t-com (max. 5 an der Zahl, bei mir 4: 0192, 0193, 013, und noch irgendwas) und die 0190/0900 Sperre 2 Paar getrennte Stiefel, nach der Tarifumstellung wurden diese dann Zusammengefaßt, was zu einem Überlauf führte, so dass die 0190-Sperre dabei unter die Räder kam.

Jetzt habe ich in der festen Anrufsperre aufgeräumt, so dass nur noch die nötigen Sperren drinnen sind: 0190, 0192, 0193, 0900, 013, 5 Stück an der Zahl. Das sollte gehen. Fehler war eine unzureichende Beratung seitens der Telekom bei meinen ersten Gesprächen. Dieser Fehler wurde bei meinem letzten Gespräch (hoffentlich) wieder ausgemerzt.

Zu beachten: Feste und Variable Anrufsperre ergänzen sich nicht sondern kommen sich gegenseitig ins Gehege und überschreiben sich gegenseitig, so dass ggfs eine eingerichtete Sperre wieder aufgehoben wird, was ja eigentlich in meinen Augen nicht so sein sollte :evil:  :evil: .

Liebe Grüße an alle
 Rahmat


----------

